# Levitan lts auto on/off



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Got a call from ho about an automated leviton system. Lights are magically coming on, going off. When they are not supposed to. Ill admit i dont know much about these systems. Are these easy or difficult fixes for these system??


Are they a photo eye?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*..*

no. It's a huge 9k sq ft 2mil dollar house. So i'm sure it's a huge leviton automated system. I may just go take a look tonight for curiousity sake and I'll take some pics if I do. Have you ever worked on these systems?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Are they a photo eye?


Dang, its just damn things acting up again


----------

